# What is a fair price



## stevez11 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have 2 SVS PB12NSD subs that I no longer have room for since moving my HT room. I wish there was a way to use them in the new room but not enough space for them. If I decided to sell them what would be a fair price to ask. They are less then a year old.:crying:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

If they are in good condition (especially if you have the boxes) and have warranty left, I would look to lose no less than 25% max. 

Worth value is really down to the buyer and how much they are willing to spend, and if your willing to meet their price (and vice versa). If you can get 75% or more back though then I would settle for that myself.


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

Got my attention!!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its the shipping thats a killer for those, I would defiantly look at only selling locally but that should be no issue.


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

One way is to google "svs pb12-nsd for sale".Go to advance settings and search within the past year.This should give you an idea of were you should price your sub also taking into note what was previously said before about the condition of your sub,warranty left, if any and so on.Compare those forsale within the past years condition with yours and this should give you a price point.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Deezer said:


> One way is to google "svs pb12-nsd for sale".Go to advance settings and search within the past year.This should give you an idea of were you should price your sub also taking into note what was previously said before about the condition of your sub,warranty left, if any and so on.Compare those forsale within the past years condition with yours and this should give you a price point.


Tip of the day :T


----------

